# Burton AK midlayers with other AK gear



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Personally I think there's way better kit out there for AK money or less, I bought a hover jacket a couple of seasons back and the quality was poor I returned it under warranty I've also returned a couple of pairs of AK pants under warranty. Personally I now use Patagonia, Quiksilver and volcom outerwear and all the high end gear is top notch. Mid layers I just make sure that they're sweat wicking I do use Burton midlayers and they're fine, base layers always go for merino wool as they keep the stink at bay and keep you warm and dry.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Burton AK outerwear is ok for the price and quality. It's lower (esp when it's on sale) when compared to something like Arcteryx for jackets but I still prefer Arcteryx over AK any day of the week. You can get a nice Arc jacket when they go on 40% sale, I think backcountry has a sale now on them.

I think base and mid layer things are all about personally preference so I won't say what is the best for you, but I can tell you that I use Patagonia nano puff vest as a mid layer. I also use a merino wool base layer and some kind of fleece for when it's really, really cold.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a Burton AK jacket and I love it, it was 30% off at the time. I wouldn't spend tons on mid-layer, I have regular Burton hoodie for that. But base layer is worth extra cash, go for merino wool. But if you have tons of cash, go nuts and get golden underwear like Donald Trump and rock that shit!!! :grin:


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Get a merino wool mid layer. I personally prefer icebreaker, but there are tons of great options. 

Merino is expensive but it has the huge benefit of not smelling bad no matter how much you sweat in it. This means you can wear the same mid layer 3-4 days in a row without having to wash it... great for trips. Plus it breaths well. And it lasts forever as long as you keep it as a true mid layer (never touching your skin or exposed outside) so you get far more bang for your buck.

I use a 260g icebreaker "tech" layer for the top and 200g 3/4 pants for the bottoms (underneath my butt pads) and I love it. Have tried tons of synthetics and they all pale in comparison.

I do wear a synthetic base layer though. I grab the under armor "heat gear" (aka for summer) long sleeve shirt and pants. They breath well and offer almost no insulation, but they keep my sweat away from the merino, and unlike merino, they dry really really fast. I hate feeling clammy, and the UA heatgear stuff really helps avoid that (and the merino breathes so well that the sweat never builds inside)

The one downside of merino is that it dries slow, so I like to wear a synthetic underneath and a really really waterproof shell above. If it's really cold (less than 10 degrees, I'm a pansy I know), I'll also wear a fleece vest that I got from REI for $30. I wear it over the merino. Fleece also breathes really well.

Only time I'll wear a synthetic mid layer is on a really really wet pow day when the snow is still coming down. I have a black diamond fleece / synthetic combo designed for climbing that is really light and dries insanely fast. But i have to wash it every time... it won't last nearly as long as the merino (and it's more noticeable too, it doesn't just fold naturally over you like the merino).


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Yea currently have volcom Gore-Tex but wanted to upgrade to 3 layer goretex, also board in the burton bonded hoodie which is sweet, got plenty of top notch base layers but we have had a good year and so i can go trump golden undie nuts!
Plus mainly looking at a second set because planning to follow winter for a while..
I wanna go top notch premium shit!


----------

